# schaltbare KeFü für Tracer 2



## alex-66 (4. Januar 2012)

suche eine gut funktionierende KeFü (natürlich schaltbar, zweifach) für meinen Tracer 2 Aufbau, habe derzeit zur Probe eine e.13 heim dran die sieht mir von der Führung her nicht optimal aus, da sie der unteren wippe sehr nah kommt und nicht die 8-uhr stellung wie in der beschreibung erreicht. hat wer erfahrung mit anderen bereits gemacht.


----------



## geosnow (5. Januar 2012)

ich habe auch die heim 2 dran und die funktioniert eigentlich problemlos. ab und zu muss die schraube an der rolle neu angezogen werden. die neue MRP x2 sollte aber auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (5. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr am Bike die NC-17/Blackspire Stinger. Hab da wenig zu beklagen.
http://www.nc-17.de/en/products/chain-tensioners/stinger-tensioner-en/


----------



## alex-66 (5. Januar 2012)

da das bike noch nicht fertig ist werde ich mal die heim probieren,später kann man ja immer noch wechseln. NC-17 mag ich nett, das kommt schon mal gar nicht ans bike .

danke erstmal für die antworten...


----------



## Child3k (5. Januar 2012)

Steht ja eh Blackspire drauf falls es da drum geht


----------



## Child3k (10. Januar 2012)

Gäb auch noch - selbes/ähnliches Prinzip wie bei der Blackspire - diese Lösung hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=336

Oder eben die Bionicon c.guide.v2 für die Kettenstrebe ...


----------



## alex-66 (10. Januar 2012)

ne für die Kettenstrebe wollte ich nicht nehmen... trotzdem danke


----------

